# NFAA Rules Clarification.



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

If you're talking barebow then yes you can use an arrow rest, not sure about the traditional and recurve classes.


----------



## warped Arrow (Sep 20, 2005)

Thank you. It is actually stated in bot BareBow and Traditional classes.

Del


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

Perhaps you should read all of the equipment rules under barebow, competitive bowhunter, and traditional.

For barebow, see rules #2 as well as #9, which you quoted.

For competitive bowhunter, #2 is basically the same as #9 for barebow, but also read #4.

For traditional, see #2, #3, and #4.


----------



## warped Arrow (Sep 20, 2005)

Thank you, I shold have read better, LOL....So I gather that i CAN use a flipper rest in both divisions. Am I correct?

Del


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

yes


----------

